
Superoptimizer – A look at smallest program (1987) [pdf] - nickpsecurity
https://courses.cs.washington.edu/courses/cse501/15sp/papers/massalin.pdf
======
nickpsecurity
Related link:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superoptimization](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Superoptimization)

Inventor is same person who did the Synthesis OS that many people on HN fine
interesting. Here's her page:

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexia_Massalin](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alexia_Massalin)

I found this reading an interesting proposal by John Regehr about adding
optimizations to CompCert C compiler with superoptimization + equivalence
checks. I figured superoptimization itself would interest more readers with me
just leaving the other work below for those of us into verified software. :)

[https://blog.regehr.org/archives/496](https://blog.regehr.org/archives/496)

